# Canceling A Wyndham Points Reservation



## Carol C (May 29, 2010)

How close to check in date can you cancel and not forfeit the pts entirely? I know nada, and I have a June 17 ressie that might have to be cancelled if I can't find someone to take it off my hands at cost. What was I thinking when I booked so many short stays for this summer?!!!


----------



## starlifter (May 29, 2010)

If your reservation is cancelled 15 days or more prior to the check-in date, the points used for the reservation will be returned as Cancelled Reservation Points. 

If you cancel your reservation less than 15 days prior to the check-in date, the points used for your reservation will be forfeited.

Cancelled Reservation Points may be used for all program features with the exception of Priority Reservations, Points Credit Pool, Converting Points to Maintenance Dollars or Wyndham Rewards Conversion Program.


----------



## Carol C (May 31, 2010)

starlifter said:


> If your reservation is cancelled 15 days or more prior to the check-in date, the points used for the reservation will be returned as Cancelled Reservation Points.
> 
> If you cancel your reservation less than 15 days prior to the check-in date, the points used for your reservation will be forfeited.
> 
> Cancelled Reservation Points may be used for all program features with the exception of Priority Reservations, Points Credit Pool, Converting Points to Maintenance Dollars or Wyndham Rewards Conversion Program.



Thanks David! Btw, what is this Conversion of which you speak?


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2010)

Carol
IMHO, I don;t think too much of Wyndham Rewards.


----------

